# Nature nate's



## Partenopei (Oct 31, 2016)

I know it's best to use local honey and in my first batch I did but I'm in a but of a bind and was wondering if any of you have used the nationally available Nature Nate's raw honey. I live in a city so it's not easy to get to local sources but saw this was available at Sam's club


----------



## Arne (Oct 31, 2016)

Give it a try and let us know how it turns out. My meads have taken longer to ferment than when using sugar. Don't get too excited if it stretches out a bit for you. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 31, 2016)

Just check the label carefully. As long as it looks like it is 100% honey with no corn syrup or other additives, you should be fine.
My first batch of mead was made from Sam's Club honey and it was fine.


----------



## Partenopei (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'll let you know how it goes but what we are mixing up is pretty weird.

Usually after making wine we take the skins and add water and sugar to them and let them sit for about a week before racking. This year, we added about 6 gallons of the water/grapeskin mixture from last year (which was pretty weak) to the grape skins left over this year. I then added about 4 lbs of honey and a gallon and a half of water. Got it all sitting together now so we'll see how it turns out.

In the "Muscat pyment" thread I did something a bit more orthodox. Racked that yesterday and it seems to be coming out pretty well


----------

